# XXX Holiday Sale 2012 Great Deals from - APTUNING - APR - UNITED MOTORSPORT XXX



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*It's that time of year again, time for family get togethers, great memories, great meals, and GREAT deals on all the performance software and hardware you could ever need for your Audi or VW!!!

Specials on APTuning Custom Euro Plates, APR software and hardware, and United Motorsport software and hardware. Check out all the great specials we have going.

As seen on the flyer below we have a crazy deal going on custom European license plates, which we make in house. As well as the unbelievable savings on APR and United Motorsport software and hardware. 



Euro plates are made in house, therefore are usually shipped within 24hrs of your order being placed. For local customers we can usually have plates made same day.


United Motorsport is on board with sales on software and hardware, NA software, Turbo software, etc, etc. If you can dream it UM can tune it!!


APR is going big with their "Get a Loaded ECU for Regular Price" special as well as discounts on their entire product line.
 

We carry virtually all products in stock and can do most any ecu upgrade or flash from APR & UM at our Lebanon Pa facility.
*


_**For online orders please be sure to use the coupon code listed below to receive your discount. _






*APR SALE November 23rd through December 31st*


*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*


Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
 91 Octane Performance
 93 Octane Performance
 100 Octane Performance
 Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output


*Also Included:*


Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
 Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
 Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected


*APR Hardware Sale:*


APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
 APR Stage 3, 3+ and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems!
 APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
 APR Intercooler and CPS Systems 10% Off!
 APR Bipipe 10% Off!
 APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%!
 APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses, APR FSI Fuel Pump and more 15% Off!
 APR Brembo Brake Kits – Free Shipping!
 DXD Clutch Kits – Free Shipping!




*UM SALE November 23rd through December 29th*


*All MK4 & MK5 Normally Aspirated Flashes - $50 off Retail:*


MK4 2.0 & 12v VR6 - $200
MK4 24v & R32 VR6 - $250

MK5 R32 - $350
MK5 2.5 - $250
MK5 2.5 - $350('09+)


*All MK5 DSG Flashes - $50 off Retail:*
MK5 DSG - $450 (stage 1 R32)
MK5 DSG - $450 (stage 2 turbo)
MK5 DSG - $850 (stage 3 turbo)


*MK5 DSG Special Flashes - $100 off Retail:*
MK5 R32 ECU/DSG Combo - $699!! (that's a total savings of $200)
MK5 DSG Stage 4 - Race - $1200!!(max torque holding) 


*All MK4 & MK5 Turbo Flashes - $100 off Retail:*


MK4 2.0 415cc - $300
MK4 12v 440cc - $450
MK4 12v 630cc - $500
MK4 24v/R32 550cc - $650
MK4 24v/R32 630cc - $650
MK4 24v/R32 870cc - $800

MK5 2.5 415cc - $600
MK5 2.5 550cc - $700 (Pro-M Maf)

MK5 R32 550cc - $700
MK5 R32 910CC - $900 (Pro-M Maf)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Who else has a case of the mondays.......bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Don't forget virtually all Ecu upgrades include free installation!!

This Saturday all APR new Ecu upgrades also receive a FREE APR Badge of your choice!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Almost friday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Woo Hoo its Friday bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Yaaaa it's December, take advantage of these great deals for yourself and others!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Only 20 more days till X-mas bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Friday Bump


----------



## [email protected]ing (Feb 4, 2004)

*It's Saturday, we are open till 2pm. Come get your ecu upgraded and receive free gift.* 

_*Does not apply to MK3 "chips"_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Program switching now available for APR Golf R Software!!!!*


*APR is pleased to present EMCS Program Switching to the Golf R!

APR’s patented EMCS, Enhanced Modular Chipping System, brings selectable programs and features to your factory ECU, all without the need to purchase external hardware. There are no adaptation tricks or marketing gimmicks involved - EMCS is unlike anything else in the market. EMCS has the ability to rewrite the operating map data, giving each map new and specific calibration for increased performance. EMCS is available at any APR Stage.

APR’s EMCS features and program modes are activated via your cruise control buttons while the engine is off. When the engine is started, the cruise control continues to operate and function normally. 
*


*Program Switching:*








Program switching allows the user to cycle though up to four different engine calibrations and operating modes all without the need for external hardware.

*Stock Mode:*








By selecting stock mode, the ECU calibration is reduced to factory load levels, limiting performance. 

*Performance Modes:*








APR's octane-specific calibrations are available for various premium and race fuels around the world. Each performance mode is a new calibration, altered specifically for the characteristics of the fuel quality selected. Currently available octanes are 91/93/100 (R+M)/2 in North America and 95/98/104 RON in the rest of the world. In some situations, APR supports higher 104 (R+M)/2 octane race fuels at Stage 3 and Stage 3+ power levels.

*Valet Mode:*








APR's Valet Mode protects your vehicle from becoming an expensive toy for unauthorized individuals. By enabling Valet Mode, the vehicle's power, engine speed and top speed will be greatly limited.

*Security Lockout:*








Security lockout prevents unauthorized individuals from using APR's EMCS functionality. When enabled, APR's EMCS features will appear completely invisible until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.



*How to use APR EMCS Programs and Features:*










*1. Enabling EMCS:*
Turn the ignition and cruise control on, but don’t start the engine. 

*2. Unlocking the ECU:*
This is only necessary if Security Lockout is enabled. 
Enter your security code to unlock the ECU. “SET” is used to enter a digit and “CANCEL” is used to register a digit. Enter each digit by clicking the “SET” button the number of times corresponding to the digit, then use “CANCEL” to register the digit. Do this for each digit and the CEL and EPC light will flash to indicate the ECU is unlocked. The ECU will remain unlocked unless you lock it again. 

*3. Switching Programs:*
Hold “SET” on the cruise control stalk. The CEL will blink in set of one to four blinks to indicate programs one through four. Release “SET” during this sequence to select a program. Turn off the ignition, turn it back on and wait for the CEL and EPC to stop blinking before starting the engine.

*4. Locking the ECU:*
Hold “RESUME” and the CEL will blink in sets of one to three blinks to indicate features one through four. Release “RESUME” when the CEL is flashing in groups of three pinks per second. The EPC and CEL will blink to indicate the ECU is locked. 


*Pricing:*

*APR’s EMCS Programs and Features are available for the following Prices:*

*Retail Pricing*
$599 - APR ECU Upgrade with One Program Mode
$149 - First Additional Program Mode
$70 - Second Additional Program Mode
$70 - Third Additional Program Mode
$59 - APR Security Lockout

*Special Sales Pricing Until December 31st*
$149 – Upgrade to a fully loaded ECU. (Existing APR ECU Upgrade Owners Only)
$599 – Upgrade to a fully loaded ECU. (New Customers Only)
$549 – Upgrade to a single program only. (New Customers Only)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Less then 2 weeks left on the sale. Don't wait or it will be too late!!!* :snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Friday Bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only a couple days left on the sale!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Last day of the sale!! Do not miss out, this sale will not happen again for awhile. 

**Added Bonus: Purchase a new APR Ecu upgrade today and receive a $50 APTuning Gift Card!! Purchase a new UM Ecu upgrade and receive a $25 APTuning Gift Card!!*

_*Must mention promo at time of purchase, only valid today 12/31/12_


----------

